# Honda EU7000is



## StormReady (Aug 21, 2021)

Hello everyone. I recently purchased a Honda EU7000is and have several questions. I did read the Owner's Manual but still somewhat confused. I have it connected to my home's breaker box via manual interconnect switch along with the 4 prong 240V power inlet box. As I read the manual, if the voltage switch is on 120v/240v, I find that I receive only 22.9 amps (2748 watts) for each of the two power generating circuits equaling the stated 5500 running wattage. My problem with running the generator in this manner is that the manual states to balance the load since the two power producing circuits are operating independently. If running in 120v mode, there is no need to balance since the power producting circuits are operating in parallel When using the 120v/240v, how do you balance the load since the unit is connected to the house's breaker box?


----------



## StormReady (Aug 21, 2021)

I forgot to mention in my description above that I did purchase a Reliance Controls voltage meter box installed next to the power inlet box. This shows me the wattage being used with each leg. Am I supposed to keep turning breakers on & off to balance the generator? How balanced should the generator's power circuits be as I can't believe it needs to be perfectly balanced.


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

Most people's large house loads are from 240V appliances and these will automatically balance. A microwave, vacuum cleaner and large power tools are examples of larger 120V loads, but these are typically only on for short periods. My EU7000is is connected just like yours and I have no idea how balanced or unbalanced my loads are. The Honda has had no issues at all supplying my home. If you had really unbalanced loads, you would typically relocate or swap some of the circuits in your panel to make them more balanced on each leg.


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

Balancing load while using a generator


Purchased a Honda EU6500is generator as a portable backup supply for power outages. Going to hire an electrician to do the physical connections including an interlock device. While reading the manual for the generator, Honda emphasizes the need to "balance the loads" when the generator is...




www.diychatroom.com


----------



## JJ Ranch (Apr 23, 2021)

StormReady said:


> I forgot to mention in my description above that I did purchase a Reliance Controls voltage meter box installed next to the power inlet box. This shows me the wattage being used with each leg. Am I supposed to keep turning breakers on & off to balance the generator? How balanced should the generator's power circuits be as I can't believe it needs to be perfectly balanced.


During our Ice-Apocalypse (Texas) this February we lost power for 13 days, our EU7000is powered us for 10 days_ (it had an undetermined problem that resolved itself) _with no load balancing other than shutting off the 3 ton HVAC. So basically what Browse Deweb said. I also have the Reliance wattmeters to monitor each side of the 240V but it wasn't necessary except to get an initial feel for my operating scenario.

We completed installation of our 13KW diesel a couple of months ago and I was curious how the loads balanced out on each phase (or leg) of the 240V line - it's quite well balanced as it turned out. If yours aren't, breakers can always be swapped around depending on how much wire slack there is in the panel.

Edit: Our generator is on right now for its weekly exercise and phase (leg) one is pulling 16 amps and phase two is 21 amps. (and our 3 ton is running.)

And congratulations on the EU7000 purchase, it is the very best portable generator on the market in my opinion.


----------



## StormReady (Aug 21, 2021)

Thank you guys for the info. I think I'll wait until the next blackout and watch the wattage meter. If it's truly out of balance by a lot, I'll switch some breakers. Another thing with the Honda 7000, somewhat related and another option, is to switch to the 120V setting and no need for balancing but you receive only a total of 3600 watts out of receptacle 1. I purchased a Reliance Controls AC3130 cord that attaches to receptacle 1 (3 prong) and the other end is for a 240V plug so you can attach to the 240 V power inlet box. The cord is hot bridged so I'll receive power to both bus bars in breaker box and power all 120V outlets. But 240 breakers are off. I say this as I plan on using a 1300 watt portable A/C unit at night when nothing else is running, not considering the higher wattage on its startup that I estimate to be at least 2600 watts. If I run power at 240V, each power generating circuit from receptacle 4 is 2750 watts and I think there may be a balancing issue, if that makes sense. Comments/suggestions.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

With balancing the panel it would require swapping circuit breaker locations. Honestly you don’t need a perfect 50/50 split between legs and it’s almost impossible to do so under all operating circumstances. The system should be as balanced as is practical.


----------

